# a little prank....



## Stevo (Mar 23, 2006)

Bernie Lives!

~Stevo


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 24, 2006)

That's great.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 24, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhh..... This.. I saw that on ebaums world.

http://media.mensix.com/bernielives.mov?code=314482%204518084%2034993011%2030610315%203778404%2012093434%2042354841%2033095636%206032484%2015388310%2013550930%2014488652%2029560888%2024125087%2040511767%2040430291%2030850222%2025038897%2042173669%2012635982

I'd prolly have gone into cardiac arrest myself, after wetting my pants and sitting in the corner crying and sucking on my thumb...


----------

